# Harvey Korman (1927 - 2008)



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2008)

The Associated Press: 'Carol Burnett' star Harvey Korman dies at 81 (May 29, 2008)


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 29, 2008)

Lot of people didn't know but Harvey Korman was the voice behind the Great Gazoo on the Flintstones.


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 29, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9T8i4FkNVo]YouTube - Dentist Sketch - The Carol Burnett Show[/ame]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 29, 2008)




----------



## caddy (May 29, 2008)

Oh No! I loved Him and Conway on Carol Burnett! He will be missed....


----------



## jwithnell (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the memory -- it's hard to find this kind of clean fun anymore.


----------



## govols (May 30, 2008)

Fairwell Hedy Lamar.


----------



## JBaldwin (May 30, 2008)

Sad to see a good comedian go. I miss the clean humor too!


----------



## Galatians220 (May 30, 2008)

One of the funniest skits Harvey Korman ever participated in:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aRMZ4ePmMM"]YouTube - Carol Burnett - Gone With The Wind Part 1[/ame].

He played Rhett Butler in this hilarious send-up...

Harvey Korman was a brilliant comedian with perfect comic timing.

Margaret


----------



## JBaldwin (May 30, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> One of the funniest skits Harvey Korman ever participated in:
> 
> YouTube - Carol Burnett - Gone With The Wind Part 1.
> 
> ...



Margaret, 

Thanks for posting that. I almost posted it, too. I watched the entire sketch and laughed as much as I did the first time I saw it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 30, 2008)

More here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/carol-burnett-28987/


----------



## staythecourse (May 30, 2008)

govols said:


> Fairwell Hedy Lamar.



Hedly!


----------



## Galatians220 (May 30, 2008)

_"I saw it in the window and I just couldn't resist it..."_  - *The Drapery Dress Scene:*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjhtxfSMIWk"]YouTube - Carol Burnett - Gone With The Wind Part 2[/ame].

(Might want to stop it at about 9:00; one of the final lines from the real movie is quoted by Vicki Lawrence as "Sissy" instead of "Rat" Butler...)

In my humble opinion, the funniest thing that was ever on TV...

Margaret


----------

